# 'Page Turn Animation' in Kindle app in mini iPad 2021?



## traveler582 (10 mo ago)

Is 'Page Turn Animation' still available in the Kindle app I have installed on my mini iPad 2021 6th Gen. MK7M3LL/A, software 15.2.1??
I have Kindle Version 6.51 installed.
I went to both settings in the Kindle app and the settings in the mini iPad, I can't find it.
Thanks!


----------



## traveler582 (10 mo ago)

traveler582 said:


> Is 'Page Turn Animation' still available in the Kindle app I have installed on my mini iPad 2021 6th Gen. MK7M3LL/A, software 15.2.1??
> I have Kindle Version 6.51 installed.
> I went to both settings in the Kindle app and the settings in the mini iPad, I can't find it.
> Thanks!


I got the answer!
Someone in the Apple forums sent me how. the font icon, more and page animation.


----------

